# Help finding a Halloween record that was on a 78



## kprimm

I wish i could help you, the album sounds great.I collect all the old halloween albums i can find and i have many, but that one doesnt sound familiar. If you do find it or any info on it i would love to also get it. Try to contact Halloweiner, he is an expert on halloween soundtracks.


----------



## Zombie Machairodont

I feel your pain! I remember a song about "a very noisy cat" that would sit on a fence (as I recall) and make the "same old Meow! Meow! Meow! You'd think he'd get tired of that." At least those are the lyrics I recall. It was a song we learned around Halloween in early elementary school out of one of those school music-program books w/cassette and I've driven myself mad trying to find that and other songs from the Halloween section of that program. I have to wonder whether there are web-sites out there that focus on these sorts of school music programs from the past (after all, there are websites for even more obscure things).

I typed in "Something Sitting on the Porch out there" and came across this page, which may have the lyrics to that song which may at least help lead you to finding the song (you could maybe contact the people who run the website and see if they have any more information on it): A Child's Place - Felt Board. Good luck!


----------



## danorth

I have been driving myself nuts as well for about 8 years. I even ran into some other people that were in the same class back in 1981-84 and they remember the songs as well. I recall much of the lyrics:

Tonight is Halloween, tonight is Halloween, so ride you witches through the sky. Ride your broomsticks, ride them high, because tonight........is Halloween.


----next song----

The witches are on their broomsticks, flying very high! Ooooh, ooooh, Halloween tonight. The skeletons are dancing on their boney toes. Clicking, clacking. Down the street they go.



The other song about the porch out there, the lyrics you found on the felt site are 90% the same. 


I will work on more research of children's records.....thanks folks for the encouragement.


----------



## HalloweenBob

Are you sure it was on a 78??

That would have been very rare in 1981. Also 78s were usually just one song per side and by the eighties would have been almost worn out by the old heavy needles that played them if they got any regular play.

I suspect you mean it was a 33 1/3 RPM album.

It does sound like a great song and I will try to research it as well.


----------



## danorth

The school I was at had old records. I do have a faint memory of bringing them home and trying them at 78 rpm and it being too fast. I could be wrong with the speed. Please let me know if you find anything.


----------



## georgekillian

I did a search of "halloween" records at 78 RPM. I don't suppose any of these would be what you are looking for? 

1 Motor City rocks III WLLZ.
Author: Spaniola, Gary.; Mueller, Bill. Publication:
 Houston, TX : Starstream, 1985 Document: English : Sound Recording
: Music : Rock music : 78 RPM recording Libraries Worldwide: 2
(WorldCat)

2 Rhythmic activities holiday series
Publication: Los Angeles, Calif. : Children's Music
Center, 1960-1969? Document: English : Sound Recording : Music :
Songs : Juvenile audience : 78 RPM recording Libraries Worldwide: 1
(WorldCat)

3 In memory of Halloween /
Author: Starcher, Buddy, 1906-; Rice.; Davis.
Publication: Hollywood, Calif. : 4 Star, 1900-1988? Document:
English : Sound Recording : Music : Country music Libraries
Worldwide: 1 (WorldCat)

4 The laughing jack o'lantern.
Author: Fox, Martha Blair.; Holmes, Ernestine.
Publication: Beverly Hills, Calif. : Simmel Meservey, 1946 Document:
English : Sound Recording : Music : 78 RPM recording Libraries
Worldwide: 1 (WorldCat)

5 Halloween from 20th Century-Fox picture "My blue Heaven" /
Author: Arlen, Harold, 1905-1986.; Blane, Ralph.;
Lombardo, Guy,, and others Publication: New York ; Decca , 1950
Document: English : Sound Recording : Music : Multiple forms : 78
RPM recording Libraries Worldwide: 1 (WorldCat)

6 The 966th Standard hour, October 28, 1945
Author: Svedrofsky, Henry.; Barrymore, Lionel,, and
others Publication: 1945 Document: English : Sound Recording :
Music : Overtures Libraries Worldwide: 1 (WorldCat)

7 Halloween
Author: Barrymore, Lionel, 1878-1954.; Paskman,
Dailey.; Barrymore, Lionel,, and others Publication: [United States] :
M-G-M, 1947-1948? Document: English : Sound Recording : Music : 78
RPM recording Libraries Worldwide: 1 (WorldCat)

8 Gems From Lady Of The Slipper. Games Of Hallowe'en; Like A Real, Real
Man Gems From Lady Of The Slipper. ; Bagdad Gems From Lady Of The
Slipper.
Author: Caldwell.; Mccarty.; O'dea-herbert.
Publication: Victor 1900-1982? Document: No Linguistic Content :
Sound Recording : Music (WorldCat)

9 My Little Toy Boat. (Adapted From Barcaroll From Tales Of Hoffman By
Offenbach) On October 31. (Halloween Song) (Adapted From In The Hall Of
The; On October 31. (Halloween Song) (Adapted From In Th
Author: Hannon, Bob; Sears, Jerry Publication:
Majestic 1900-1982? Document: No Linguistic Content : Sound
Recording : Music (WorldCat)

10 Gems From Lady Of The Slipper. ; Games Of Hallowe'en-chorus Gems
From Lady Of The Slipper. ; Like A Real, Real Man-trio Gems From Lady
Of The Slipper.
Author: Caldwell.; Mccarty.; O'dea., and others
Publication: Victor 1900-1982? Document: No Linguistic Content :
Sound Recording : Music (WorldCat)

11 At School 1. Three Little Girls; At School 2. On Halloween; At
School 3. The Goblin
Author: ?2 Publication: Follett 1900-1982? Document:
No Linguistic Content : Sound Recording : Music (WorldCat)

12 Halloween Side 4
Author: Barrymore, Lionel; Paskman, Dailey;
Barrymore, Lionel, and others Publication: M-g-m 1900-1982? Document:
No Linguistic Content : Sound Recording : Music (WorldCat)

13 Gems From Lady Of The Slipper. Games Of Hallowe'en; Like A Real,
Real Man; Bagdad
Author: Caldwell.; Mccarty.; O'dea., and others
Publication: Victor 1900-1982? Document: No Linguistic Content :
Sound Recording : Music (WorldCat)

14 Happy Holidays Halloween Is Coming Page 70 Happy Holidays; He's A
Big Fat Turkey Page 76 Happy Holidays; Old Santa's Coming Page 79 Happy
Holidays
Author: ?2 Publication: Ginn And Company 1900-1982?
Document: No Linguistic Content : Sound Recording : Music
(WorldCat)

15 The laughing jack o'lantern.
Author: Fox, Martha Blair. Publication: 1946
Document: English : Sound Recording : Non-music : Juvenile audience
(WorldCat)

16 I Like The Fall P. 56 Music In The Air (A Singing School) Seasons
(1). ; A Hallowe'en Happening P. 58 Music In The Air (A Singing School)
Seasons (1). ; Mary's Lullaby P. 66 Music In The Air (A Singin
Author: C Birchard, C; Ciannella, Y; Winter, L, and
others Publication: Victor 1900-1982? Document: No Linguistic
Content : Sound Recording : Music (WorldCat)

17 Celebrating Holidays. From New Music Horizons-book 4 We Three Kings
Of Orient Are; Hallowe'en; The Squirrels' Thanksgiving
Author: Hopkins, J; Tenor; Instrumental Acc, With
Publication: Columbia 1900-1982? Document: No Linguistic Content :
Sound Recording : Music (WorldCat)

18 Hoffman 1. My Little Toy Boat(Adapted From Barcarolle From Tales Of;
2. On October 31 (Halloween Song) Adapted From In The Hall Of The
Mountain King From Poor Gynt Suite By Grieg
Author: Hannon, Bob; Sears, Jerry Publication:
Majestic 1900-1982? Document: No Linguistic Content : Sound
Recording : Music (WorldCat)

19 Rote Songs; ?1 Rote Songs; Song Of Halloween Rote Songs
Author: Martin, Betty; Meyer, Helen Publication:
Victor 1900-1982? Document: No Linguistic Content : Sound Recording
: Music (WorldCat)

20 Halloween
Author: Barrymore, Lionel Publication: M-g-m
1900-1982? Document: No Linguistic Content : Sound Recording :
Music (WorldCat)

21 Hallowe'en Night Over The River; Over The River The Three Kings; The
Three Kings For America
Author: By Ginn & Co , Published; With Piano,
Soloists Publication: Victor 1900-1982? Document: No Linguistic
Content : Sound Recording : Music (WorldCat)

22 About Happy Holidays My Birthday, P. 71 About Happy Holidays; Happy
Birthday, P. 72 About Happy Holidays; Halloween, P. 73 About Happy
Holidays
Author: ?2 Publication: Ginn And Company 1900-1982?
Document: No Linguistic Content : Sound Recording : Music
(WorldCat)

23 Halloween And Thanksgiving 1. Halloween Night; Halloween And
Thanksgiving 2. The Halloween Parade; Halloween And Thanksgiving 3.
Trot, Pony, Trot
Author: ?2 Publication: Music Through The Year
1900-1982? Document: No Linguistic Content : Sound Recording :
Music (WorldCat)

24 Gems From The Lady Of The Slipper. Games Of Hallowe'en; Like A Real,
Real Man Gems From The Lady Of The Slipper. ; Bagdad Gems From The Lady
Of The Slipper.
Author: Caldwell.; Mccarty.; O'dea., and others
Publication: Victor 1900-1982? Document: No Linguistic Content :
Sound Recording : Music (WorldCat)

25 A Tree Grows In Brooklyn. Halloween Ballet (Conclusion)j
Author: Arthur Schwartz, Music; Dorothy Fields,
Lyrics; Produced For Records By Goddard Lieberson Book By ,, and others
Publication: Columbia 1900-1982? Document: No Linguistic Content :
Sound Recording : Music (WorldCat)

26 My Little Toy Boat. Adapted From Barcarolle From Tales Of Hoffman By
Offenbach] On October 31. (Halloween Song) (Adapted From In The Hall Of
The
Publication: Majestic 1900-1982? Document: No
Linguistic Content : Sound Recording : Music (WorldCat)

27 Halloween
Author: Barrymore, Lionel; Paskman, Dailey; Rozsa,
Miklos Publication: [Not Found Or Unreadable] 1900-1982? Document:
Sound Recording : Music (WorldCat)

28 Halloween
Author: Barrymore, Lionel; Paskman, Dailey; Rozsa,
Miklos Publication: M-g-m 1900-1982? Document: No Linguistic Content
: Sound Recording : Music (WorldCat)

29 Halloween
Author: Barrymore, Lionel; Paskman, Dailey; Rozsa,
Miklos Publication: M-g-m 1900-1982? Document: No Linguistic Content
: Sound Recording : Music (WorldCat)

30 Halloween
Author: Barrymore, Lionel; Paskman, Dailey; Rozsa,
Miklos Publication: M-g-m 1900-1982? Document: No Linguistic Content
: Sound Recording : Music (WorldCat)

31 Halloween
Author: Barrymore, Lionel; Paskman, Dailey;
Barrymore, Lionel, and others Publication: M-g-m 1900-1982? Document:
No Linguistic Content : Sound Recording : Music (WorldCat)


----------



## georgekillian

And some 33s:

Title: Trick or treat;
Hallowe'en celebrated in story and song.
Author(s): Brand, Oscar.
Publication: Caedmon
Year: 1979
Description: 1 disc.; 33 1/3 rpm. stereo.; 12 in.
Language: English
Music Type: Songs
Accession No: OCLC: 5584111
Standard No: Publisher: TC 1624; Caedmon; LCCN: 78-741959
SUBJECT(S)
Descriptor: Halloween -- Songs and music.
Halloween stories.
Note(s): Narrated and sung by Oscar Brand and his young friends./ Durations and program notes by Brand on container.
Class Descriptors: LC: M1977; Dewey: 398.268
Material Type: Juvenile (no specific ages) (jau); Musical recording (msr); LP recording (lps)
Document Type: Sound Recording
Entry: 19791024

Title: Halloween fun
Author(s): Skiera-Zucek, Lois.
Buck, Dennis. ; (Arranger)
Dana, Al. ; (Performer)
Eugenio, Doris. ; (Performer)
Hardgrove, Janice. ; (Performer)
Publication: Long Branch, NJ : Kimbo Educational,
Year: 1989
Description: 1 sound disc : analog, 33 1/3 rpm ; 12 in.
Language: English
Music Type: Songs
Accession No: OCLC: 20474136
Standard No: Publisher: KIM 9113; Kimbo; LCCN: 94-758021
Abstract: A collection of scary songs, sounds and poems for youngsters of all ages.
Contents: Scary, scary Halloween -- Are you ready for Halloween? -- The pumpkin patch polka -- Theme from "The Alfred Hitchcock hour" -- The monster rap -- Ghostbusters theme -- Halloween poems -- The monster mash -- We don't want a monster in our house -- Tonight is Halloween -- Halloween party -- Halloween sound effects -- The Halloween song.
SUBJECT(S)
Descriptor: Halloween -- Songs and music.
Halloween -- Songs and music -- Juvenile.
Children's songs.
Songs.
Note(s): Lyrics on container./ Participants: Musical arrangement by Dennis Buck ; vocals by Al Dana, Doris Eugenio, Janice Hardgrove.
Class Descriptors: Dewey: 782.42
Responsibility: Lois Skiera-Zucek.
Material Type: Juvenile (no specific ages) (jau); Musical recording (msr); LP recording (lps)
Document Type: Sound Recording
Entry: 19891011
Update: 20080330
National Library Cataloging: Library of Congress (DLC)
Database: WorldCat
________________________________________
Title: Songs about Halloween.
Publication: Great Neck, N.Y.,; Classroom Materials Co.,
Year: 1973
Description: 1 disc.; 33 1/3 rpm.; mono.; 12 in.
Language: English
Accession No: OCLC: 3702801
SUBJECT(S)
Descriptor: Halloween -- Songs and music.
Note(s): Text of song laid in container.
Class Descriptors: LC: S698; Dewey: 400
Material Type: Juvenile (no specific ages) (jau); Musical recording (msr); LP recording (lps)
Document Type: Sound Recording
Entry: 19780310
Update: 20090529
Database: WorldCat
________________________________________
Title: Halloween
games, stories and songs /
Author(s): Lande, Kay.
Denning, Wade.
Publication: Port Washington, NY. : Den-Lan Music Co.,
Year: 1969
Description: 1 sound disc (ca. 35 min.) : 33 1/3 rpm. ; 12 in. + Includes: songbook (24 p. : ill. ; 31 cm.)
Language: English
Music Type: Songs
Accession No: OCLC: 9142285
Standard No: Publisher: LP 242; Den-Lan Music Co.
Abstract: A collection of spooky songs, poems, dances that is a complete Halloween party. Full of eerie sound effects.
Contents: Halloween -- The pumpkin tells -- A weird happening -- The strange three -- Guess what I am? -- Halloween dance -- She's stuck on a broomstick -- Lil' Orphan Annie -- Witch's stew -- Pass the witch's broomstick.
SUBJECT(S)
Descriptor: Halloween -- Songs and music.
Halloween -- Fiction.
Class Descriptors: Dewey: 394.268
Responsibility: by Kay Lande and Wade Denning.
Material Type: Juvenile (no specific ages) (jau); Musical recording (msr); LP recording (lps)
Document Type: Sound Recording
Entry: 19830119
Update: 20040331
Database: WorldCat
________________________________________
Title: A spooky Halloween
Author(s): Piller, Ruth (Roberts) (Performer)
Piller, Gene.
Katz, Bill,; 1926-
Corp Author(s): Wonderland Singers. ; (Performer)
Publication: New York : Golden,
Year: 1974
Description: 1 sound disc : analog, 33 1/3 rpm, stereo. ; 12 in.
Language: English
Accession No: OCLC: 13496206
Standard No: Publisher: LP 293; Golden
Contents: There is a haunted house in town -- Around the block and up the street -- Ghoul days, ghoul days -- We are the witches three -- Bats in the belfry -- As the witches go flying above -- A Halloween song -- The pumpkin man -- Halloween is all around -- I've been working on my costume -- It's a good old Halloween -- Halloween friends -- The pumpkin on the vine -- Have a happy Halloween -- Twinkle, twinkle candlelight -- Trick or treat.
SUBJECT(S)
Descriptor: Children's songs.
Halloween -- Songs and music.
Note(s): Descriptive note on container./ Participants: Halloween songs for children with chorus and instrumental ensemble; the Wonderland Singers.
Other Titles: There is a haunted house in town.; Around the block and up the street.; Ghoul days, ghoul days.; We are the witches three.; Bats in the belfry.; As the witches go flying above.; Halloween song.; Pumpkin man.; Halloween is all around.; I've been working on my costume.; It's a good old Halloween.; Halloween friends.; Pumpkin on the vine.; Have a happy Halloween.; Twinkle, twinkle candlelight.; Trick or treat.
Responsibility: music and lyrics by Ruth Roberts, Gene Piller, Bill Katz.
Material Type: Musical recording (msr); LP recording (lps)
Document Type: Sound Recording
Entry: 19860425
Update: 20080620
Database: WorldCat
________________________________________


Title: Halloween games, stories and songs
Author(s): Lande, Kay.
Denning, Wade.
Publication: New York : Golden Records,
Year: 1972
Description: 1 sound disc : 33 1/3 rpm ; 12 in. + teacher's guide (24 p. : music) in container.
Language: English
Accession No: OCLC: 25436806
SUBJECT(S)
Descriptor: Halloween -- Songs and music.
Note(s): Golden Records: LP 242.
Class Descriptors: Dewey: 782.42
Responsibility: with Kay Lande ; arranged and conducted by Wade Denning.
Material Type: Musical recording (msr); LP recording (lps)
Document Type: Sound Recording
Entry: 19910816
Update: 20040529
Database: WorldCat
________________________________________

Title: Halloween songs that tickle your funny bone
Author(s): Roberts, Ruth.
Piller, Gene.
Katz, Bill.
Publication: Port Chester, N.Y. : M. Brent Publications,
Year: 1974
Description: 1 sound disc : analog, 33 1/3 rpm ; 12 in. + Includes: 1 score (32 p.) + 1 teacher's guide ([4] p.)
Language: English
Accession No: OCLC: 42535967
Standard No: Publisher: MBP 902; M. Brent Publications
SUBJECT(S)
Descriptor: Halloween -- Songs and music -- Juvenile sound recordings.
Children's songs -- Juvenile sound recordings.
Note(s): M. Brent Publications: MBP 902./ Issued also as accompaniment for filmstrip.
Responsibility: by Ruth Roberts, Gene Piller, Bill Katz.
Material Type: Musical recording (msr); LP recording (lps)
Document Type: Sound Recording
Entry: 19860425
Update: 20070309
Database: WorldCat
________________________________________

Title: Georgie's Halloween
based on the book Georgie's Halloween /
Author(s): Bright, Robert, 1902-1988.
Israel, Leo.
Publication: Northvale, N.J. : Young Readers Press,
Year: 1972
Description: 1 sound disc : 33 1/3 rpm ; 7 in. + Includes: 1 book ([32] p. : ill. ; 22 x 26 cm.)
Language: English
Accession No: OCLC: 42530662
Standard No: Publisher: 28051; Young Readers Press
SUBJECT(S)
Descriptor: Ghost stories -- Juvenile sound recordings.
Halloween -- Juvenile sound recordings.
Halloween -- Songs and music.
Note(s): Young Readers Press: 28051./ Georgie the ghost almost wins the prize for the best costume at the Halloween party.
Responsibility: by Robert Bright ; arranged and produced by Leo Israel.
Material Type: Fiction (fic); Juvenile (no specific ages) (jau); Non-musical recording (nsr); LP recording (lps)
Document Type: Sound Recording
Entry: 19841018
Update: 20090501
Database: WorldCat
________________________________________
GET THIS ITEM
Availability: Check the catalogs in your library.
• Libraries worldwide that own item: 1 | Regional Holdings | State Holdings
Group Holdings
[Select] Custom Holdings Path
[ALL \/] [Select]


Title: Special Halloween hauntfest
Corp Author(s): United States.; Armed Forces Radio and Television Service. ; AFRTS Collection (Library of Congress)
Publication: [Los Angeles] : Armed Forces Radio and Television Service,
Year: 1993
Description: 2 sound discs : analog, 33 1/3 rpm, stereo. ; 12 in.
Language: English
Music Type: Popular music
Accession No: OCLC: 56128893
Standard No: LCCN: 2004-594983
SUBJECT(S)
Descriptor: Popular music.
Halloween -- Songs and music.
Note(s): Music with themes or subjects applicable to Halloween./ "RM 128-3"--Labels./ AFRTS edition of a commercial radio program; contains information spot announcements./ Duration: 110:00./ Participants: Various performers.
Class Descriptors: LC: LPA 35834-LPA 35835
Other Titles: Halloween hauntfest
Material Type: Musical recording (msr); LP recording (lps)
Document Type: Sound Recording
Entry: 20040804
Update: 20080408
National Library Cataloging: Program for Cooperative Cataloging (PCC)
Database: WorldCat
________________________________________

Title: Halloween songs that tickle your funny bone
Author(s): Roberts, Ruth.
Piller, Gene.
Katz, Bill,; 1926-
Publication: Port Chester, N.Y. : Michael Brent Publications,
Year: 1974
Description: 1 sound disc : 33 1/3 rpm ; 12 in. + Includes: guide ([4] p.), lyrics (32 p.)
Language: English
Accession No: OCLC: 56230810
SUBJECT(S)
Descriptor: Halloween -- Songs and music.
Note(s): Michael Brent Publications: MBP 902.
Responsibility: by Ruth Roberts, Gene Piller, Bill Katz.
Material Type: Musical recording (msr); LP recording (lps)
Document Type: Sound Recording
Entry: 19810615
Update: 20080825
Database: WorldCat
________________________________________

Title: Night moves
Corp Author(s): United States.; Armed Forces Radio and Television Service. ; AFRTS Collection (Library of Congress)
Publication: [Los Angeles] : Armed Forces Radio and Television Service,
Year: 1987
Description: 2 sound discs : analog, 33 1/3 rpm, stereo. ; 12 in.
Language: English
Accession No: OCLC: 56213995
Standard No: LCCN: 2004-597824
SUBJECT(S)
Descriptor: Halloween.
Halloween -- Songs and music.
Note(s): Halloween-themed stories, history, and music./ AFRTS edition of a commercial program.
Class Descriptors: LC: LPA 36664-LPA 36665
Material Type: Non-musical recording (nsr); LP recording (lps)
Document Type: Sound Recording
Entry: 20040816
Update: 20080409
National Library Cataloging: Program for Cooperative Cataloging (PCC)
Database: WorldCat
________________________________________
Title: Trick or treat songs
the meanist man in town ; The magic suitcase /
Author(s): Williams, Andy,; 1930- ; (Performer)
Benny, Jack,; 1894-1974. ; (Performer)
Corp Author(s): U.S. Committee for UNICEF.
Publication: [United States] : U.S. Committee for UNICEF,
Year: 1950s
Description: 1 sound disc (20 min.) : analog, 33 1/3 rpm ; 10 in.
Language: English
Accession No: OCLC: 48615135
Standard No: Publisher: [no number]; U.S. Committee for UNICEF
SUBJECT(S)
Descriptor: Children's stories.
Halloween -- Songs and music.
Note(s): Participants: Trick or treat songs; sung by Andy Williams ; stories told by Jack Benny and members of the cast of the Lassie TV show.
Other Titles: Lassie (Television program)
Responsibility: U.S. Committee for UNICEF. Produced by the U.S. Committee for UNICEF.
Material Type: Fiction (fic); Non-musical recording (nsr); LP recording (lps)
Document Type: Sound Recording
Entry: 20011214
Update: 20080827
Database: WorldCat
________________________________________

Title: Halloween
Publication: [s.l.] : D. Records,
Year: 1970-1979?
Description: 1 disc : 33 1/3 rpm, stereo. ; 12 in.
Language: No Linguistic Content
Accession No: OCLC: 8056600
Standard No: Publisher: LP-8001 (SR 8001); D. Records
SUBJECT(S)
Descriptor: Sound effects.
Halloween -- Songs and music.
Note(s): Compatible stereo.
Material Type: Juvenile (no specific ages) (jau); Non-musical recording (nsr); LP recording (lps)
Document Type: Sound Recording
Entry: 19820111
Update: 20060524
Database: WorldCat
________________________________________

Title: Halloween hop special '93, with Laurie Allen & Jim Pewter
Author(s): Allen, Laurie ; (Laurie J.); (Host)
Pewter, Jim. ; (Host)
Corp Author(s): United States.; Armed Forces Radio and Television Service. ; AFRTS Collection (Library of Congress)
Publication: [Los Angeles] : Armed Forces Radio and Television Service,
Year: 1993
Description: 2 sound discs : analog, 33 1/3 rpm, stereo. ; 12 in.
Language: English
Music Type: Popular music
Accession No: OCLC: 56085846
Standard No: LCCN: 2004-591507
SUBJECT(S)
Descriptor: Popular music.
Halloween -- Songs and music.
Note(s): Music with themes or subjects applicable to Halloween./ "RM 127-3"--Labels./ Original radio program produced by AFRTS; contains information spot announcements./ Duration: 110:00./ Participants: Laurie Allen and Jim Pewter, hosts; various performers.
Class Descriptors: LC: LPA 36535-LPA 36536
Material Type: Musical recording (msr); LP recording (lps)
Document Type: Sound Recording
Entry: 20040719
Update: 20080522
National Library Cataloging: Program for Cooperative Cataloging (PCC)
Database: WorldCat
________________________________________

Title: A spooky Halloween
Author(s): Roberts, Ruth.
Stein, Ralph,; 1909-1994.
Piller, Gene.
Katz, Bill.
Publication: New York, N.Y. : Golden Record,
Year: 1974
Description: 1 sound disc : 33 1/3 rpm, stereo. ; 12 in.
Language: English
Accession No: OCLC: 42562965
Standard No: Publisher: LP 293; Golden Record
Contents: There is a haunted house in town -- Around the block and up the street -- Ghoul days, ghoul days -- We are the witches three -- Bats in the belfry -- As the witches go flying along -- A Halloween song -- The pumpkin man -- Halloween is all around -- I've been working on my costume -- It's a good old Halloween --Halloween friends -- The pumpkin on the vine -- Have a happy Halloween -- Twinkle, twinkle, candlelight --Trick or treat.
SUBJECT(S)
Descriptor: Halloween -- Songs and music.
Note(s): Golden Record: LP 293./ Participants: Performed by the Wonderland Singers and accompaniment..
Class Descriptors: Dewey: 784.6/8/79322
Responsibility: prod. by Ralph Stein ; music & lyrics by Ruth Roberts, Gene Piller, Bill Katz.
Material Type: Musical recording (msr); LP recording (lps)
Document Type: Sound Recording
Entry: 19840907
Update: 20090305
Database: WorldCat


----------



## danorth

No, none of them look 100%. I remember one side was Halloween, the other was about fall and Thanksgiving I believe, perhaps was called Sound of the Season? Maybe it was a 33 1/3? Thank you for doing the search. Do you have a way to search 33's?


----------



## danorth

HalloweenBob said:


> Are you sure it was on a 78??
> 
> That would have been very rare in 1981. Also 78s were usually just one song per side and by the eighties would have been almost worn out by the old heavy needles that played them if they got any regular play.
> 
> I suspect you mean it was a 33 1/3 RPM album.
> 
> It does sound like a great song and I will try to research it as well.


The school had a bunch of old records, even though I was there in '81, I wouldn't put it past them to have had very old records donated to them. It very well could've been a 33 and I start to do some searching. 


How many minutes would fit on one side of a 78?


----------



## georgekillian

*How about this one?*

Title: Fun in Fall

Author(s): Lande, Kay. 
Denning, Wade. 

Publication: Port Washington, N.Y. : Den-Lan Music Co.,

Year: 1974
Description: 1 sound disc (ca. 30 min.) : 33 1/3 rpm, mono. ; 12 in. + Includes: book (24 p. : ill., music ; 31 cm.)

Language: No Linguistic Content

Accession No: OCLC: 10196584
Standard No: Publisher: LP-243; Den-Lan Music Co.

Abstract: Poems, games and songs about fall and the fall holidays.
Contents: Fun in fall -- Halloween thing -- Two Squirrels -- Guess What I am ? -- Five Turkeys -- Halloween Macabre -- The Harvest song -- The Pumpkin Tells -- Thanksgiving song -- Look around, look around.


----------



## HalloweenBob

Generally, it would be one or two songs tops. Probably no more than 5 or 8 minutes to a side.

The grooves on the old 78s were wide and they were spinning pretty fast.

The 45 RPM record replaced the old 78s as "singles" once the 33 1/3 albums started comming out.


----------



## Revenant

I remember two Halloween songs I had on 78 way back when; haven't heard them in decades... one was "The Wobblin' Goblin with the Broken Broom," and the other was "Punky Pumpkin the Happy Pumpkin." It was a female singer.... I think they were the A/B sides on the same disc. Basic goofy little-kid dumb songs, but I'd love to find them again. Major part of the childhood, you unnerstand  Hmm... I need to go look those up.....


----------



## Halloweiner

danorth said:


> No, none of them look 100%. I remember one side was Halloween, the other was about fall and Thanksgiving I believe, perhaps was called Sound of the Season? Maybe it was a 33 1/3? Thank you for doing the search. Do you have a way to search 33's?


That sounds kind of like a set that I have that is called "Sing A Song Of Holidays And Seasons" from BOWMAR Records. It is a 4 reocrd box set of 78 rpm records. Here's a song list:

OLD MRS. WITCH
A THANKSGIVING PRAYER
THIS IS HALLOWEEN
CHRISTMAS GIFTS
SANTA'S COMING
THE BABY FIR TREES
HAPPY HOLIDAY
CANDLES OF HANNUKAH
LET'S MAKE A GARDEN
IT'S SPRING
HAWAIIAN RAINBOWS
SONG OF MOTHER HORSE
JAPENESE RAIN SONG
SAVEZ-VOUS PLANTER LES CHOUX
PUEBLO PRAYER
LOS PATOS
THE COUNTY FAIR
SONG OF PRAISE
WHO WILL COME?
LULLABY OF LITTLE THINGS
THE SEASHELL
SAILING SONG
THE CIRCUS TRAIN

The cover makes the set look like it's all Halloween as it has a Ghost with a Pumpkin head on the cover of the box. 
However as you can see only 2 of the songs are Halloween related. I've never ripped it to my PC as I don't have a 78 rpm needle right now.
I found it selling for $30.00 on ebay one week so I grabbed it as it is a pretty rare set to find for under $50.00.


----------



## danorth

Those titles don't sound right to the songs that were on it. Getting closer though.....that old mrs witch though and this is halloween, I would like to hear it.....have you heard them yet? Could you post the lyrics?


----------



## Halloweiner

No. I don't have a needle that can play 78s. I hope to have one in a month or so.


----------



## kprimm

Halloweiner i would absolutely love to hear those or even have those halloween songs, if or when you get a needle and can get to them.


----------



## Halloweiner

I will. In the meantime you can check at ScarStuff Blog, and see if he ever shared the records. That's where i first found out about them.


----------



## danorth

I have downloaded all I could find from that website, and read through the comments on the dead links and found more places to download stuff. Got about 240 songs now and still none of these. I really think Old Mrs. Witch was one of the songs and can't wait to see the lyrics or hear it if you have the means.

Here is a guy on ebay I sent a message to regarding my hunt. Check out his stash, though many of them can be downloaded for free from that scarstuff:

eBay Store - freuds-toys: CD, HALLOWEEN RECORD LP, WEIRD SPOKEN RECORD LP


----------



## Halloweiner

Yes I have bought LPs from him before. However most of his prices are way too high for me. I emailed him once about how he finds so many sealed LPs. He said he's lucky enough to live in a city that has 7 or 8 Thrift stores that he can makes the rounds of every week. Must be nice. All we have here is the Starvation Army Thrift Store and one store that buys and sells stuff.

I should have a needle in about 2 weeks. Here's a scan of the record that must have also come out in 33 rpm as well as this looks like a gatefold 12 inch LP.

As you'll see I wasn't able to blow it up to where the lyrics can be read:


----------



## Halloweiner

I just found a copy of the book that this recording is based on. I should have it in about 2 weeks before I get my needle. If so I'll let you know the lyrics. I could probably play this on my 33 rpm turntable, but I'd hate to ruin an expensive needle just for 2 songs.


----------



## danorth

I can wait. My brother does expensive stuff with records... He got some $18,000 record player with a fancy needle. If you're into Hi-Fi check it out:

DNA Donald North Audio on-wall speakers on wall mount speakers bookshelf speakers high efficiency point source dipole loudspeakers vacuum tube SET triode headphone amplifier

I sent the ebay guy a message and some cash to try and find this record. We'll see what he finds.


----------



## Halloweiner

Shoot. For that much money he should have gotten one of those Laser Turntables that gives out sounds off vinyl just like a CD.


----------



## danorth

I'll have to ask him the name of the record player.

I remembered another song while sitting at work and one came to me, so I searched it and got the lyrics.....others are on this record:

THE SMALLEST WITCH

The smallest witch you ever did see 
just peeked through the window and looked at me 
I waved once or twice but very soon, 
she jumped three times and flew to the moon


----------



## Halloweiner

Here's scans of the two Halloween Songs in the song book that goes along with the LP Box Set I have:


----------



## danorth

My buddy totally remembers the Old Mrs. Witch song, I remember the Smallest Witch song. I asked my buddy about the Old Mrs. Witch song if he remembered it, here is what he wrote:

"It’s either called Oh Mrs. Witch or Old Mrs witch.

Tell me how to fly, tell me how to fly

I fly in my broomstick dad da da laaaaaaa"


Pretty good memory. Can't wait to hear them, sounds like this should be 2 of the songs from way back, but not the original ones I started my quest for, but glad to be reunited none the less! Thank you for posting these.


----------



## Halloweiner

I'm still trying to locate an affordable 78 rpm needle. I thought I had found one a KAB online, but so far he hasn't gotten back to me with definate availability.


----------



## danorth

Any luck with the needle? The other record with many of the songs I have been looking for may have been found.....will post more if it shows up.


----------



## Halloweiner

I found a place online that has the needle, but they also told me I'll have to buy the entire stylus and cartiridge as the one that comes with the turntable won't fit the required 78 rpm needle. I find it totally ridiculous that Audio-Technics would build a turntable that has 3 speeds, and not provide for a more reasonable interchangeble needle situation. We are moving from NY to Illinois in July. So I may just wait until we get resettled in both our household and finances before getting a needle.

I do have an old 33/45 stylus that I may use to play the record with since I don't care if the needle gets damages, and I don't think just the one playing will damage the records all that much. Not sure about that yet though. 

I also found a copy of the recording in its 33 rpm form online that is without the LP cover. However $12.00 for the record only seems a little much to me. At this point I'm not sure what I'll do. Sorry.


----------



## danorth

Well, let me know where and I could buy the record in 33 if you don't.


----------



## Halloweiner

I see the seller changed his listing to free shipping so I just bought it. Hopefully it is playable although the listing says "worn". So we'll see.


----------



## danorth

I'll hope for the best.


----------



## danorth

I found that same album for $30 in VG+ in 33......good deal?


----------



## Halloweiner

I'd say it is a good deal yes because if a copy were to show up on ebay in VG+ condition WITH an LP cover I'm sure it would be closer to $50.00. Mine was $12.00 with NO cover, and in "worn" vinyl condition. So yes I'd go for it that that price.


----------



## Ray/Cadd

danorth said:


> I have been driving myself nuts as well for about 8 years. I even ran into some other people that were in the same class back in 1981-84 and they remember the songs as well. I recall much of the lyrics:
> 
> Tonight is Halloween, tonight is Halloween, so ride you witches through the sky. Ride your broomsticks, ride them high, because tonight........is Halloween.
> 
> 
> Danorth- you are the first person I've crossed paths with in 46 years who remembers this song!! I remember this in grade school, the year was about 1963. I don't recall if it was on a 78 or not, it may have been 33 or a 45 ep. What I seem to recall, was the record was part of a book or songbooks that we had in class. It may have been these song books offered holiday-appropriate songs, Easter, Christmas, Thanksgiving, etc., (back when we were allowed to celebrate such things in public schools). If i remember, the books were old then, so it is very likely this work dates back into the fifties, is my guess.
> 
> For some reason this tune has stuck with me for most of my life, and I have also been searching for it unsuccessfully for many years. It's all part of that 'trying to recapture one's childhood' type of thing, I guess, just like the old dime store paper decs, etc.
> IF you have any luck finding this tune, or any scrap of information about it, would you please either post it here or contact me off site? I would be most appreciative!!!


----------



## chaney

*Not 78 or 33 1/3 could be*

Sounds like your looking for a 45 rpm record. A 45 would not be rare in 1980.


----------



## danorth

The guy on Ebay was able to hunt down the record for me. I have it and there are 3 of the songs on it:

Tonight is Halloween

Smallest Witch

Something Sitting on the Porch

I also had them put onto a CD as well, but have not turned them into .mp3 yet but can in a matter of minutes. 

Ray/Cadd, I will send you a message.....you will get the songs from me.


----------



## Ray/Cadd

Danorth- Thank you so much!!! I'm new to this forum, is there a way to PM me? Let me know, I'll get you a mailing address. PLEASE let me know if there's any cost involved..


----------



## Ray/Cadd

*PM*

Hi Danorth- I just figured it out and left you a private message with my info. Let me know if you got it. Thanks!!


----------



## Halloweiner

danorth. I'd like a copy of those songs too please.


----------



## pookiemonster

I'd like em too if thats ok danorth


----------



## danorth

Ok folks, I have no problem in sharing. Send your email addres to me and I will send you a zip folder of what I have from the record and some additional songs of halloween/fall. 

BUT I would like some neat old songs in return at some time that can't be found on scarstuff.blog. Getting this record hunted down was far from free.


----------



## pookiemonster

I really dont have much of anything that nobody here hasnt already seen 
If i get my hands on some rare stuff tho i'd be sure to send it your way


----------



## Halloweiner

I'll PM my email to you. I think if you'll Search here for my user name in the "Halloween Music" section you'll see that I've shared more than my fair share of music with everyone here already. Thanks.


----------



## TheJim

I have searched for Tonight Is Halloween every year around this time for a decade. The only clue I ever found was on a schoolteachers website. Today I found this thread! I see that one of you actually got your hands on a record! Does the label give any information regarding who the artist or record label is? Or any other useful information? I would love to get a recording to share with my kids!


----------



## Halloweiner

Here's a post where I shared scans of the Songbook:

*http://www.halloweenforum.com/822375-post25.html* 

It looks like it says the author is Lucille Wood. If you mean "Sing a song of holidays and seasons" the cover says by Roberta McLaughlin and Lucille Wood.

Also on the needle front I finally got the 78 rpm stylus, and it didn't work so I've sent it back for another try on a different model.


----------



## Midwayman

Man, have I been looking for this record!! My elementary school Kindergarten teacher played this album and I remember hearing it through the third grade! I' love a copy and will gladly pay for the songs. Can you provide and info on the name of the album and the label?


----------



## danorth

Midway, I am sending you an email. TheJim, I will send you a message requesting your email.


----------



## georgekillian

Thanks to danorth and the rest, the mystery has been solved! With his information, I can now provide you all with the complete album information.

Title: More singing fun no. 1.
Uniform Title:	Singing fun. Selections
Author(s):	Wood, Lucille F., Scott, Louise Binder
Publication:	North Hollywood, Calif. : Bowmar,
Year:	1966
Description:	1 sound disc : 33 1/3 rpm ; 12 in.
Publisher: B-119 LP; Bowmar
Contents:	Lonely little sailboat -- Billowing sails -- Bell buoy -- Autumn leaves -- Autumn is here -- Tonight is Halloween -- Smallest witch -- I'm not scared -- Mister Santa Claus -- How many snowflakes? -- Christmas lullaby -- Sing on Christmas morn -- Balli, Balli -- Piccolino -- Snowflakes on the hay -- Whirlwind -- Three polliwogs -- Five kites -- Little old train -- Trucks.

Note(s):	Songs from the book Singing fun by Lucille Wood and Louise Binder Scott./ Participants: Sung by Marni Nixon and Richard Robinson.

The following libraries have this: 

CALIFORNIA STATE UNIV, FRESNO
PASADENA PUB LIBRARY 
CONNECTICUT STATE LIBRARY
UNIV OF GEORGIA
INDIANA UNIV, PURDUE UNIV, FT WAYNE
MINNESOTA STATE UNIV, MANKATO
MISSISSIPPI STATE UNIV
RHODE ISLAND DEPT OF ADMIN


----------



## Halloweiner

I just ordered copies of More Singing Fun 1 & 2 Bowmar Lps and Lucille Wood's Nursery & Mother Goose Songs.


----------



## georgekillian

Great! Where are you finding these at?


----------



## Halloweiner

I found these at Solid Viper Records. It's the first time I've found LPs there that weren't priced through the ceiling. I'm thinking that someone must not know what they had.


----------



## Halloweiner

I got my 3 LPs in yesterday, but I'm not sure when I'll get to ripping them. I'm going to be pretty busy the next 2 weeks or so.


----------



## georgekillian

That's great; what a wonderful historical find!


----------



## Halloweiner

I also got a 4th Bowmar LP yesterday called "Fun With Music" that I'll rip with these other 3.


----------



## Gatordave

*possibility on Ebay???*

I was just on Ebay (12-23-10) and there is a 1961 record album for sale. It is called Disney Album Songs Halloween Thanksgiving. The seller is shootingstartreasures (all one word). I am not sure how to post the link here. I asked the seller what are the titles of the halloween songs so if they respond I will let you know or you can try also. It mentions this has halloween and thanksgiving so I thought it may be what you were looking for. I had done a search for "halloween record albums" and it came up. The auction ends in 20 days. I t is a 33 1/3


----------



## Halloweiner

Thanks gatrodave, but it was already determined that the LP was by Bowmar.

You can hear that Disney LP *HERE*


----------



## Gatordave

Halloweiner said:


> Thanks gatrodave, but it was already determined that the LP was by Bowmar.
> 
> You can hear that Disney LP *HERE*


Ok, thanks. I didn't read through all the threads, hope he finds it.


----------



## danorth

Hi guys, just getting back on here tonight. I am only missing the one song about the witches flying on their broomsticks way up high.....I am curious what is on those other albums that Halloweiner just got. Sorry to be off of here for so long. Another person requested the music as well. Glad it is getting back out there, they were some great Halloween songs.


----------



## Halloweiner

I got real busy since receiving these records with my ebay sales. So I haven't been able to do much in the way of LP rips since before DChristmas. I'm hoping in a week or two to get settled back into it.


----------



## Hauntcast

Check with some used record stores. If they don't have it they might be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Halloweiner

Thanks Hauntcast. I think we've already found the desired LP already. Everyone is just waiting for me to get off my butt and share it. I get to it I promise. Not even going to guess as to when that will be though.


----------



## Omen

Hello
i think i have just what your looking for
let me know if this is what it is?
its very very difficult to obtain!

http://www.amazon.com/Laughing-OLan...estine/dp/B0062TQVTM/ref=cm_cmu_up_thanks_hdr


----------



## [email protected]

*Song...*



danorth said:


> There was a record my elementary school played back in the early 80's with Halloween songs on it. It was a 78 I do believe. I had went back to the school when I was in high school and borrowed it and made a tape of it. Of course I lost the tape about 7 years later and the records are all gone. How to go about finding it? I have searched the web and Ebay for it. I have searched by song titles and the lyrics I remember from the songs. Any suggestions on how to find this record?
> 
> One of the songs could be titled: There's something sitting on the porch out there"
> Or Halloween Tonight.
> 
> I also remember the back side of the record had Thanksgiving songs on it.


I need to have three post before I can send a link
Post-1


----------



## [email protected]

*Song...*



danorth said:


> There was a record my elementary school played back in the early 80's with Halloween songs on it. It was a 78 I do believe. I had went back to the school when I was in high school and borrowed it and made a tape of it. Of course I lost the tape about 7 years later and the records are all gone. How to go about finding it? I have searched the web and Ebay for it. I have searched by song titles and the lyrics I remember from the songs. Any suggestions on how to find this record?
> 
> One of the songs could be titled: There's something sitting on the porch out there"
> Or Halloween Tonight.
> 
> I also remember the back side of the record had Thanksgiving songs on it.


I need to have three post before I can send a link
Post-1

Post-2


----------



## [email protected]

*Song...*



danorth said:


> There was a record my elementary school played back in the early 80's with Halloween songs on it. It was a 78 I do believe. I had went back to the school when I was in high school and borrowed it and made a tape of it. Of course I lost the tape about 7 years later and the records are all gone. How to go about finding it? I have searched the web and Ebay for it. I have searched by song titles and the lyrics I remember from the songs. Any suggestions on how to find this record?
> 
> One of the songs could be titled: There's something sitting on the porch out there"
> Or Halloween Tonight.
> 
> I also remember the back side of the record had Thanksgiving songs on it.


I need to have three post before I can send a link
Post-1

Post-2

Post-3


----------



## [email protected]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gBNrQxpiyKU


----------



## itzmurda

What a fantastic thread. My first time reading it...


----------



## greg b

danorth said:


> There was a record my elementary school played back in the early 80's with Halloween songs on it. It was a 78 I do believe. I had went back to the school when I was in high school and borrowed it and made a tape of it. Of course I lost the tape about 7 years later and the records are all gone. How to go about finding it? I have searched the web and Ebay for it. I have searched by song titles and the lyrics I remember from the songs. Any suggestions on how to find this record?
> 
> One of the songs could be titled: There's something sitting on the porch out there"
> Or Halloween Tonight.
> 
> I also remember the back side of the record had Thanksgiving songs on it.


----------



## greg b

Try fun in fall album 1969 wade denning and kay lande


----------



## Halloweiner




----------



## siys

I got a really nice copy of "Songs About Halloween" today. I don't have a turntable and can't find a rip online, so I don't get to hear it, but glad to have it in the collection.


----------



## darquegk

I knew that "I'm Not Scared" song from a 1990s re-recording for a compilation called "Spooky Favorites."


----------



## Mine

You still looking for the album “sing a song of holidays and seasons”??? I have it original in box !!!


----------

